# Vêtements APPLE



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Je viens de m'acheter un Tee-shirt et un sweet Apple chez Degriff'Mac (ça vous fait une belle jambe hein?).
Ces deux habits sout assez sobres: pomme monochrome, et un simple "think different".

Trop sobre à mon gout, et j'aimerais m'acheter d'autres  habits affichant ma préférence envers la pomme mais plus... "style" ;-).

quelqu'un peut me donner des adresses sur le net?
Merci bcp


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

Fait une recherche dans tribumac !!!


----------



## Sir (31 Octobre 2001)

Bien dit Frerot


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Octobre 2001)

En arriere belzemut !!!


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

incroyable ce macgreg.. alors tout les bruits de bar qui circulent sont vrai !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*incroyable ce macgreg.. alors tout les bruits de bar qui circulent sont vrai !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il est pétomane????


----------



## benjamin (31 Octobre 2001)

[m... j'ai pris le virus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2001)




----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2001)

tu trouvera tout la : http://www.RedLightRunner.com/  mais pas les beau t-shirt réservé au revendeur comme les mac os X a avec la date du 24 mars dessus


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)




----------



## gjouvenat (1 Novembre 2001)

Bon laisse tombé !!!!


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)




----------



## deadlocker (2 Novembre 2001)

Merci Macinside (le même que MacinPoche? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour tous les autres, votre délire était sympas à lire, même si j'ai rien capté


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Pour tous les autres, votre délire était sympas à lire, même si j'ai rien capté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rassure-toi, nous non plus!


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

rassure-toi, nous non plus!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si c'était le cas on arreterait de poster. Trop dur avec une camisole


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

J'ai compris le cas O' Grégoire : ils lui ont enlevé la sienne mais il est toujour sous tranquillisants


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*J'ai compris le cas O' Grégoire : ils lui ont enlevé la sienne mais il est toujour sous tranquillisants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi tu confonds amidon et tranxènes


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)




----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

NNOOOOOONNNNNN


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*NNOOOOOONNNNNN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

toi tu confonds amidon et tranxènes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai mis un certain temps à comprendre, mais tout ce qui est à base de plantes ne peut pas faire de mal
Un petit coup de rhum bissap et au lit


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

J'ai mis un certain temps à comprendre, mais tout ce qui est à base de plantes ne peut pas faire de mal
Un petit coup de rhum bissap et au lit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe, à force d'en prendre, j'ai les oreilles qui enflent


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

Oui mais ça ne vient pas du rhum ça. A mon avis cherche plutôt  le responsable du coté de ta copine


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Oui mais ça ne vient pas du rhum ça. A mon avis cherche plutôt  le responsable du coté de ta copine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

donc c'est *une* responsable


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

donc c'est une responsable    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut pa être exclusif comme ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais je suis dur


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

ah ! ça y est la deuxième page. Faut dire qu'avec trois messages d'alèm, on a déjà la longueur de sujet avec 25 réponses


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

faut pa être exclusif comme ça    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais je suis dur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas moi qui suis exclusif, c'est *elle*


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*ah ! ça y est la deuxième page. Faut dire qu'avec trois messages d'alèm, on a déjà la longueur de sujet avec 25 réponses*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec moi faut courir mon ami


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Novembre 2001)

Arf... goldorak... tout une jeunesse !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Arf... goldorak... tout une jeunesse !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas la tienne en tout cas


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas la tienne en tout cas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allons donc encore un qui fait le papy du forum... quand thebig est pas la les souris dance


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

allons donc encore un qui fait le papy du forum... quand thebig est pas la les souris dance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

scuze, je n'ai que 12 ans de plus que *lapin* _dit aussi gjouvenat_


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

donc tu as 12ans?


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*donc tu as 12ans?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui depuis 16 ans


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oui depuis 16 ans    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah t pas bcp plus vieux que moi


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

bah t pas bcp plus vieux que moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah, alors, t'es pas tant un gamin alors


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah, alors, t'es pas tant un gamin alors    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
dans ce forum SI et je le revendique


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*
dans ce forum SI et je le revendique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




continue


----------



## mtra (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




continue    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comment ca?


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

En gros, il te demande ton âge.
On ne doit pas être trop loin, de ce côté là


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*En gros, il te demande ton âge.
On ne doit pas être trop loin, de ce côté là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il l'a dit ailleurs 25ans  !!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :d


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Je viens de le lire.
Je me suis absenté pendant deux heures, et cela a été dur de rattraper tous les sujets.
25. Encore un vieux


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Je viens de le lire.
Je me suis absenté pendant deux heures, et cela a été dur de rattraper tous les sujets.
25. Encore un vieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu crois que c'est pas dur pour moi là, avec toute la pression que vous me mettez


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Trouves-tu vraiment que nouste mettons la pression ? Sans nos interventions, toujours aussi pertinentes, tu te serai vite lassé dans ton monologue


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Trouves-tu vraiment que nouste mettons la pression ? Sans nos interventions, toujours aussi pertinentes, tu te serai vite lassé dans ton monologue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je dois reconnaitre avoir des partenaires d'entrainement qui favorisent l'émulation


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Surtout qu'aujourd'hui, il faut admettre que nous avons bien joué le coup. J'ai commencé la journée, puis lorsque je me suis absenté, mtra est arrivé, et là, alors qu'il semble être reparti, c'est à nouveau à mon tour de prendre le relais


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Surtout qu'aujourd'hui, il faut admettre que nous avons bien joué le coup. J'ai commencé la journée, puis lorsque je me suis absenté, mtra est arrivé, et là, alors qu'il semble être reparti, c'est à nouveau à mon tour de prendre le relais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est sympa de votre part, promis je vous enverrais des mails avec des photos de mon samedi bissapien


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

WE bissapien????


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*J'ai compris le cas O' Grégoire : ils lui ont enlevé la sienne mais il est toujour sous tranquillisants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comprend po là !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas la tienne en tout cas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si si si.... J'ai toutes les K7 vidéo mon gars... et j'adore ca !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*WE bissapien????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au *Café Bissap* rue St Leu à Amiens, punch Bissap à 35FF (je crois!) et Trois Rivières sec à 30FF (je suis plus sûr) vu que j'allais plus souvent au *Couleur Café* récemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je précise que je ais y rejoindre Baax pour parler mac et tout et rien et puis tout aussi


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

_à consommer avec modération
L'Abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la Santé
Fumer peut provoquer des cancers (ah non, c'est vrai c'est autres chose çà!)  _


----------



## mtra (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*à consommer avec modération
L'Abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la Santé
Fumer peut provoquer des cancers (ah non, c'est vrai c'est autres chose çà!)  



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
nan fumer c pas bien ! sale jeune


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Oui fume c'est mal !!! mais fume du cannabis (Illegal en France je le rappele ) peut parfois guerrir des gens dans le cas de certaine maladie mais Fume c'est pas bien sauf le cigare des fois c'est pas mal


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Oui fume c'est mal !!! mais fume du cannabis (Illegal en France je le rappele ) peut parfois guerrir des gens dans le cas de certaine maladie mais Fume c'est pas bien sauf le cigare des fois c'est pas mal*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fichtre même mon corvophraseur n'arrive pas à me sortir des phrases comme les tiennes, tu es peut-être le plus littéraire d'entre nous (autoproclamé s'entend ou sentant, je ne sais plus) mais t'es pas doué pour le français sur tes posts     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je fais ce que je veux (en passant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

et puis le cigare si tu veux ne niquer les poumons et te la péter, tu peux  (au fait, ils doivent se moquer de toi tes potes du 9.3 si ils te voient avec un cigare  :rolleyes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: pas de répliques su styles wech le 9.3 c'est de la bombe de balle bébé, j'y bosse souvent (St Denis, clichy ss bois, montreuil, etc) et je n'y vois que pauvreté     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (et en plus, les ptits cons d'amiens prennent exemple sur vous)

et puis, je ne fume pas, je prends que des tisanes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Oui je l'admets ,mon francais sur quelque(s) post(s)n'est pas flambloyant mais j'suis pas au bahut,d'ailleurs je fais ce que je veux !!!
Je toleres qu'il y ai que de la pauvrete dans toutes les villes du 9.3 mais dans certains quartiers de Montreuil ,Saint Denis Rosny (ma ville !!) etc..il y a des beaux quatiers où il n'y a aucune misere d'ailleurs dans toutes les villes c'est pareil.


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Oui je l'admets ,mon francais sur quelque(s) post(s)n'est pas flambloyant mais j'suis pas au bahut,d'ailleurs je fais ce que je veux !!!
Je toleres qu'il y ai que de la pauvrete dans toutes les villes du 9.3 mais dans certains quartiers de Montreuil ,Saint Denis Rosny (ma ville !!) etc..il y a des beaux quatiers où il n'y a aucune misere d'ailleurs dans toutes les villes c'est pareil.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour un élève de première L, en plus


----------



## deadlocker (3 Novembre 2001)

Tout le monde fai ce qu'il veut dans ce Forum, QUELLE ANARCHIE!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Novembre 2001)

Ben alors, comme c'est l'anarchie je voulais dire bravo à Zara pour sa nouvelle signature!! Là le bar va ratraper MacOSX!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Le bar part gagnant...._
_Le bar sera gagnant!!_


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Ben alors, comme c'est l'anarchie je voulais dire bravo à Zara pour sa nouvelle signature!! Là le bar va ratraper MacOSX!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Le bar part gagnant....
Le bar sera gagnant!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai suivi ton conseil avisé.
Mais il va falloir vite que je réflechisse à autre chose, car dans quelques jours, l'expression 'le bar vaincra' n'aura plus trop de sens


----------

